# Leaking double wide mobile home roof



## jenialvr (Mar 21, 2011)

This house has been leaking for about ten years now.  Every year my dad went up there and put some kind of sealant on it and it would work for a while.  I am wanting to rent out this place now but I'm afraid the years of leaking might have caused too much damage to the support to hold a new roof option, which I haven't been able to choose yet.  Can anyone help me to decide if I should use roll on rubber or asphalt rolls to cover this roof and stop the leaks and having to re-seal it every year.  I don't have a lot of money to spend on this, that is why I've given myself these two options.  If you know of a more efficient and affordable way, please let me know.  And, how can I be sure that the roofing support isn't all rotted out before applying a new roof?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 21, 2011)

You say that your dad coated the roof, what did he use? I would advise against using any of the roll roof products, they will not adhere to the roof deck without adding some wood fiber board. Rubber could be an option, but it also needs to be applied over wood fiber board. Another option is Elastimeric coating. It needs to be pressure washed, primmed, then top coated to be effective. Any loose organic or unbonded roof caulking needs to be cleaned off first.


...and welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## jenialvr (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what he used in the past, it was silver and he painted it on.  How long does the elastimeric coating last?


----------



## joecaption (Mar 27, 2011)

If that's all he did was recoat it that's why it's still leaking.
All that does is help keep it from rusting and reflect the suns rays.
All the seams needed to be sealed first then do the roof coating.
Using a liquid rubber coating also would have been far better but very expencive.
An EPDM one piece membrane roof would be 100% water proof but cost a lot and is not a DIY job.
Most of the time a double wide leaks right down the middle because the home has settled and pulled the top 1/2's apart. I've seen people add a metal ridge cap to that area with metal roof screws to stop the leaking there. Any home store has them in the metal roofing area.


----------



## jenialvr (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the help.  I'm afraid to waste any time and money on it if it's not going to work so.....I think I've decided to go all out and put wood all over the whole roof and do a prime and adhesive and put rolls of asphalt on it.  What do you think of that?  I really can't afford it but need to stop the leaking.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 29, 2011)

Roofing solutions are not an inexpensive choice for homeowners. Make sure the money you do spend is spent wisely and you don't put yourself in a position of throwing good money after bad. 

You say re-deck, prime and roll roof. What type or what MFG are you considering? GAF (Liberty) Certainteed (Flintlastic) ABC (Mule Hide) are some excellent systems IF applied correctly. They are peel and stick and you don't roll out bonding agents like we you to with some older materials. Less fumes and room for error. What ever you do, stay away from 90# roll goods glued down.

Just my :2cents:


----------

